# Reactions to a Chiropractic adjustment?



## Rigama (Oct 18, 2005)

I went and saw the chiropractor today. In fact, I just got home about 40 minutes ago. Before I went in I felt fine, except for my back. After the adjustment and some time on the little electro machine thingie, my back felt much better. But I felt foggy and dizzy. I just assumed it was from lying on my belly for 15 minutes. But I'm still feeling out of sorts, my stomach is churning, and I have a very low fever (about 100F). Could all this be a coincidence or is in fairly normal?

TIA


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

While it's never happened to me, I have heard that adjustments can release toxins that are trapped in your body, I have friends who have had headaches after getting adjusted occasionally.

Maybe you can ask your chiro next time or give a call tomorrow.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

certainly not common, but likely it is (as the pp said) a release of toxins.


----------



## E.V. Lowi (Sep 16, 2005)

Sharon Stone had a bad reaction to a Chiro adjustment that sent her to a hospital with brain damage, a number of years ago. From what I gleaned at the time was that any Chiro work done on the upper spine (thoracic?) could result in a blood clot traveling to the brain, which is what Ms. Stone had suffered. I would take care and definitely seek medical attention if you are still feeling ill.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Did you have a neck adjustment? I have heard of the same thing the previous poster mentioned--I think with the old style neck adjustments (twist). Many chiros don't do that though--the two I've used/use don't. I don't know enough to say but the dizzy stuff would concern me a bit (less so the fever and such).


----------



## Rigama (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes, he did do the neck twist thing. I'm supposed to go back tomorrow so I'll tell him about the symptoms and see what he thinks.

Thanks!


----------



## naerae_30 (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi, there. I have had reactions to chiro treatments in the past. The first time was terrible, but I was so out of alignment that it was just par for the course. I had dizziness, upset stomach, all my muscles were tight and achy, etc... I felt HORRIBLE! Drink LOTS (and lots) of water, eat well, try to stretch out (gently) if you can. Call the chiro and explain what is going on. I found that it helped to be readjusted right away.

As far as the blood clot worry goes, my chiros have described the old-fashioned "twisty thing" as kind of like an exorcist-type of movement. Most chiro nowadays don't go that far into the adjustment. Your neck is slightly tilted to the side and then the adjustment is made with a movement that goes slightly to the side but more up. Does that make sense? <<sigh>> It's hard to explain it online. But anyway, if you are worried about a blood clot, please call your chiro. Any chiro worth their salt will check you over to make sure that you are ok.

I love chiro work. It's made SUCH a HUGE difference for me! Good luck with that!


----------



## mammom (Aug 13, 2004)

I agree with everyone (and that was a fine description, naerae_30!). I would probably call the office now and let them know how you're feeling, just to make sure he doesn't want to see you again today or have some other suggestion for you.

Good luck!








Melissa


----------



## Rigama (Oct 18, 2005)

I feel much better now than I did this morning, thanks everyone!

It had been 5 years since my last adjustment, and I reacted to that too, but I just assumed it was because I was pregnant. That was a different chiropractor, and the raction was much worse. I've been told that stress from past abuse can collect in your muscles. When I have the rare massage, I tend to disolve into tears and then end up feeling like I have the flu and I'm wondering if maybe this could be similar. I don't know how much of it I believe, but it would explain the reaction for sure.

Thoughts?


----------



## Brinda (Oct 28, 2005)

I just had my first adjustment Thursday, and I felt the same way as you, except my fever was higher! I even got muscle spasms in my left leg. Hopefully they won't all be like this.







He promises I'll feel much better soon.


----------



## kosheng (Oct 22, 2005)

i hope you're feeling much better after your follow-up appointment today.

it is amazing what the body stores in the musculoskeletal system that we would never realize until it is released by either chiropractic manipulation or massage therapy. that's why it is essential to drink tons of water (like naerae_30 said!) to flush it out of your system as quickly as possible.

to some it may sound dangerous mumbo-jumbo, but to those who have experienced relief from chiro techniques, it is a real godsend. my neurosurgeon from UIC firmly encourages me to continue the chiropractic care that i have received for the last 4 years that have kept me from getting a fusion of 3 cervical vertebrae. imagine that! a surgeon telling a patient that it is better to continue with a "non-traditional" doctor than to get cut by him! but in his own words, the longer i can stay off his table, the better my quality of life will be. and so we continue until the chiropractor can no longer help me. thank god for chiropractic!!!!! and lots and lots of water!! cuz i still feel like crap from time to time after getting worked on!

and as far as the sharon stone blood clot thingie? that comment as stated was a load of crap. i've done the research on chiro. to borrow a phrase from the same pp (naerae_30), any chiro worth his weight in salt will have a complete medical history on his patient before an adjustment is done. no doctor that values his license or his patients will perform an adjustment on anyone who shows an indication of any type of clotting disorder. the safety of adjustments- cervical, thoracic, and lumbar- are well documented. an improperly performed procedure by an uneducated person is extremely frightening, but doesn't that hold true with any type of doctor?
stick with it. communicate with your doctor. develop a comfortable relationship with him or her. and please question anything, no matter how small you think it may seem!

stick with it. communicate with your doctor. develop a comfortable relationship with him or her. and please question anything, no matter how small you think it may seem!


----------



## ocning (Sep 22, 2013)

http://c-fdrg.blogspot.com/2013/09/toxic-reaction-after-chiropractic.html

This will answer most of your concerns or fears you had.


----------



## ShivaNZ (11 mo ago)

Rigama said:


> I went and saw the chiropractor today. In fact, I just got home about 40 minutes ago. Before I went in I felt fine, except for my back. After the adjustment and some time on the little electro machine thingie, my back felt much better. But I felt foggy and dizzy. I just assumed it was from lying on my belly for 15 minutes. But I'm still feeling out of sorts, my stomach is churning, and I have a very low fever (about 100F). Could all this be a coincidence or is in fairly normal?
> 
> TIA


Hey Rigama, I hope this page on chiropractic adjustment can help you learn more. All the best!


----------



## chipstella (6 mo ago)

Hi there,
Welcome to my Ammiely Blog


----------



## IndyDad (6 mo ago)

Any adjustments or extended massages can release "toxins". I've always heard that you should drink plenty of water afterwards and don't be afraid to add some salt to it in order to not throw off your electrolyte balance through over consumption.

Salt is not the enemy as was so commonly preached for many years.


----------



## lizparilla (24 d ago)

Chiropractic care is one of the safest and most effective treatments around. Check out the 
Benefits of Chiropractor and Chiropractic Care.


----------

